# WHAT A DEAL!!!!!!!



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/hsh/805028908.html

15 gallons and only $500!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: Where do I get in line for a deal like that?!


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

You put in $250. I'll put in $250. We'll cut it in half. You can have whichever side you want. :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh no, I want the top half....


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

You should email him and tell him the kool-aid is spiked. =D>


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Let's just let him figure that one out on his own.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Does it come with water..??.. :lol:


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

maybe he typed an extra zero on accident :-?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

id think so...


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Either that or he REALLY likes that tank... and those awesome fish, and the net. After all, he's giving you the gravel :lol:


----------

